# Advice on youth bow



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I would go with the Diamond rock, especially over the diamond razors edge, because of the draw weights going from not just 29 and 60 like the razors edge, but in 10lb. increments from 40lbs. to 70 and draw lengths from 23"-30" so that means she should be able to start out low and gradually work her way up higher in draw and weight, and still be able to hunt with it. You just have to think about adjustability in a kids bow because growth is inevitable. The price is 399 but you might be able to get it for less at a pro-shop!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The poundage should be about 20-30 or 30-40 whether or not she can pull it back. i would prefer a Mathews Ignition because I shoot one and I Love it!! If that is a little too much money or you want a bow that you can change the draw length without having to buy a new cam, get her a Mission( by Mathews) Menace, it has over 10in. of draw lenght adjustment without changing cams or using a bow press and i think the poundage is from 20-50.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

look at a martin cheetah:shade:


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Go with a Kap T-Rex, granted it is a recurve but hey you didn't specify =).


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Compare some youth bows side by side in a shop. You'll walk out with a Razor Edge


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> I would go with the Diamond rock, especially over the diamond razors edge, because of the draw weights going from not just 29 and 60 like the razors edge, but in 10lb. increments from 40lbs. to 70 and draw lengths from 23"-30" so that means she should be able to start out low and gradually work her way up higher in draw and weight, and still be able to hunt with it. You just have to think about adjustability in a kids bow because growth is inevitable. The price is 399 but you might be able to get it for less at a pro-shop!


Draw weight on the Razor Edge is adjustable 50% down from the peak weight covering a range of 15-60 pounds on just 2 sets of limbs. The draw length is adjustable from 19-29 inches. I would go with the Razor Edge


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

parker buck shot is also a good youth bow


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

thrill_seeker said:


> parker buck shot is also a good youth bow


+1 thats the same bow i started with, and overall i was happy with it


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

I would go with a kobalt or rintec


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Trykon Sport, Jr.
OR the Kobalt from Hoyt are good choices.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ill second the Trykon Jr, Trykon Sport, Kobalt, Rintec, Rintec XL. they are all very good beginners bows.


----------



## nkhrfh (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Headed to the shop on Saturday to have her try a couple out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If she is unsure about sticking with it, then I owuld look at the Mathews genesis.


----------



## hoytfan95 (Apr 8, 2009)

*browning micro midas*

Did you get something yet?I had a browning micro midas 3 I started at age 11 and I think its a great bow smooth and easy to adjust with lots a room to change weight and draw length they cost around 225 new but that is bare


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*bow*

well being a 4-h coach with 2 9 yr old a bear oddesey the best i have ever saw as far as range and being a good fast kids bow my 9 yr olds have 1 that goes to 50 but it is set at 24 and draw length change no press in 2 mins flat


----------



## north country (Apr 5, 2009)

Bowtech Razor Edge, you wont be sorry, this is one smokin fast bow for under 300, with the ability to progress with the shooter, also should retain value, if she decides it's not for her.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I like the razors edge. I have a ton of friends who just started shooting about a year ago, and they all have it and shoot great with it!
Besides that, the Micro Midas is not bad, a bit small and loud, but cheaper.
Another that would be pretty good is the Trykon. Not sure how much it costs, though. 
I started at age 12 with a Browning Rage. Great bow, good draw, it's about 400 for the package, you get lots of play with the draw, and the limbs have a 10 lb variation. If you get the 40 lb limbs you can back them down to about 29 (ish) and work her way up.

Personally, though, I would get the Rage or the Razors Edge. The other two bows might work okay, but they are for a little bit younger kids.

Any way you go, good luck with it, and good shooting!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hoytfan95 said:


> Did you get something yet?I had a browning micro midas 3 I started at age 11 and I think its a great bow smooth and easy to adjust with lots a room to change weight and draw length they cost around 225 new but that is bare


I startedout with a Browning Micro Midas 3 and it was allright, but sometimes my shooting would not be good due to the bow messing up in some way, but it was still a good bow, but not as good as my Mathews Ignition. And another bow I think is pretty good is the Browning Micro Adrenaline, a friend of mine up at our hunting camp has one and it is pretty good, very quiet and is descently fast, also it looks similar to the adult Browning bows.


----------

